# Finally done fiddling with new used skiff and went fishing



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the invite.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice fish, was it 24? Looks like it...jigging? 

Lets see the final install of the cooler...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hell yea


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

GTSR. She kept. Firing whitebait down on the wreck, zero current. Haha I gotta put up a post on my white trash cooler grab bar combo and tiller extension, thanks again for the help on the tie downs those things are super nice. 

Thanks Cut.

Anytide you local?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i wish i was..... nice fish !


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

That's the upside on the east coast...deep water so close...


----------

